# Introducing Puppy to rabbit



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Has anyone got any tips on introducing a puppy to a rabbit?
My puppy is a GSP and my rabbit is a black and tan(about the size of a dutch). The rabbit gets free run of the garden and he is not frightened of my pups mum who stares at him in the hutch constantly when she's at our house( she would definately eat him if she could). Knowing my puppy's mum I'm not sure I will ever trust them to be alone together, but just want the puppy to be trained just in case they accidently meet.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

i used a toy at first like ceaser millan did and it worked my puppy just wants to lick the guinea pigs if he gets close to them

just be firm with the no and leave command. i only have them on my knee and he may jump up on the sofa but it i say no or leave he just watches them i wouldn't let them be on the floor together

good luck


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. Does the toy have to look like the rabbit or is it just meant to be a prop used to teach the leave command with before the introduction?


----------



## mydogkanskidrums (Oct 16, 2009)

Dogs need to meet new stimuli on their terms...forcing a meet, or bringing the rabbit to the dog could cause unwanted behaviour. It is a good idea to start with a toy, let the dog approach and sniff, as this is natural meeting behaviour for dogs.

Watch for any signs of aggression etc, closely and discipline with a touch/sound if the dog becomes fixated. Stay calm, don't become anxious, as this will only escalate matters. Then bring in the real animal when your happy with your dog's behaviour...and do it again! Repetition is the key at the start, especially when it's a puppy.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

However you go about it, make sure you keep your dog on the lead, and never physically force your rabbit near the dog.
Also, dont allow your dog to go near the hutch, rabbits are of course prey animals, and fear and stress can be killers.

The rabbit should be the one that dictates the meetings.

I have 2 Staffords and 2 free range buns. They all get on fine, but im careful not to leave them alone together.

BTW, most dogs can tell the difference between a stuffed toy and a real animal. Mine certainly can and im not convinced it makes any difference. My boys will destroy a soft toy, but they dont bother with the buns.


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

Chop it finely and introduce small amount into his food until he's used to it.

(Sorry I saw the post title and couldn't resist. I can't help you so just wasting your time with a bad joke  )

I would however suggest starting out with a tight leash and allowing the rabbit to run free while you have complete control of investigation. Don't let him get too close or the rabbit get too comfortable as a quick jaw snap takes no time at all.

I wouldn't suggest using a toy rabbit as the smell will be completely different. Perhaps you could leave it in the rabbit hutch when not using it to absorb some of the scent. You might then be able to use it to train the dog to keep well away from that scent.

Even if successful, I would never suggest leaving them completely alone together.


----------



## mydogkanskidrums (Oct 16, 2009)

If it was me, I'd want to make all my pets interact in harmony together. It might take a lot of work, but I think the goal should be to leave them together all day and be confident that nothing will happen. It can be done, your dog is at the best age to learn these things.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mydogkanskidrums said:


> If it was me, I'd want to make all my pets interact in harmony together. It might take a lot of work, but I think the goal should be to leave them together all day and be confident that nothing will happen. It can be done, your dog is at the best age to learn these things.


Are you serious??

A predator and a prey animal should NEVER be left alone together. Just as a child and a dog should NEVER be left alone together.

These are still unpredictable animals, and common sense should be used.


----------



## mydogkanskidrums (Oct 16, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Are you serious??
> 
> A predator and a prey animal should NEVER be left alone together. Just as a child and a dog should NEVER be left alone together.
> 
> These are still unpredictable animals, and common sense should be used.


I never said it would be easy, but it has been done. I've seen it! Yes common sense should always be used and it will take a lot of work, but that doesn't mean it is wrong to have that goal in mind...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mydogkanskidrums said:


> I never said it would be easy, but it has been done. I've seen it! Yes common sense should always be used and it will take a lot of work, but that doesn't mean it is wrong to have that goal in mind...


I could leave mine alone together. Would i risk it? Hell no!
Would i advise someone else to do it? Hell no. Very dangerous and irresponsible advice.

Thats how pets get killed. Thats how children get mauled. People putting too much faith in their dogs and training skills.


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

Nonnie's right, you're not fighting training. When it comes to a rabbit and a dog, you're fighting instincts and biology. Even the best house trained dog still has an accident from time to time. A cat can defend itself or run for cover. A rabbit in captivity doesn't stand a chance. You can reward him with treats, or he can reward himself with fresh rabbit. 

Harmony yes, but ALWAYS under a watchful eye.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I knew someone who had a staff/lab x and a house rabbit and she left them alone when she went to work etc. He was an adult dog when she introduced the baby rabbit..
I am not so trusting however. Especially with a hunting breed. My pups mum chases rabbits ( and anything else that moves) and no-one has taught her to do this she just does it, its instinctual. Although saying that, no-one has told her not to and I know working gun dogs must also "leave" aswell as hunt.


----------



## davlin (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello

Your puppy will know that he is "dominant" over the rabbit, so don't worry about the rabbit grunting at him. What i usually do with dogs that need to be introduced to other animals is keep them on a leash and out of reach. Your dog may whine, or strain to smell the rabbit, but ignore him. Ignore him and the rabbit and go on with some mundane activity. This is showing your dog the rabbit is a part of the "pack" and doesn't need to worry about what may happen. Although the rabbit may take more time to get used to the dog, the dog will learn (within a few days) that the grunts are normal from the rabbit. When you notice your puppy no longer showing great interest in the rabbit while in the same room, try letting go of the leash. Once that goes well, you should be able to walk in and out of the room without the leash on and your puppy will be indifferent to the rabbit.

Thanks
Have a nice time a head.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I put my rabbit in its run whilst my pup was on a lead to introduce them. At first all he wanted to do was play with the rabbit, which I told him "leave". After a few days of the rabbit being in the run and my pup on a leash he didnt pay any attention to the rabbit so I let him off the lead (with my rabbit in the run) then whenever he would go near the run I would say "leave" and he would walk away. I then made sure that my dog had had a good walk/run so he was tired, before letting him in the garden near the bun. He would then lay down near her. I then brought the bun out of the run and sat near my dog whilst holding onto the bun and whilst my dog was still laying down and let my dog sniff her. After weeks of slowly introducing them, my pup doesnt take any notice of the bun, and I have now got the the stage of letting my bun in the living room with the dog.

But I agree I would never leave my dog and bun in a room unsupervised.

Hope this helps.


----------

